

Show HN: Yellow pages for start up resources - cambo01

http://www.foundersstash.com<p>Hackers we made this for you guys. Please tell us what you think and how we can make it more useful.  Hope it saves you lots of time.
======
goldfeld
The curated categories coupled with upvoted resources within seems a pretty
useful model.

------
smartwater
That double SS is going to confuse some people.

~~~
cambo01
Yea good call. Do you think founder stash is better? Doesn't have that ring to
it as much though

~~~
fjw
Honestly sounds no different to me. It's probably better to go with the single
S in Founder Stash.

~~~
cambo01
Nice thanks

